# Emrys



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Emrys.

I'm just a youngster, looking for a home. When you adopt me, I'll be neutered, vet-checked, with my immunizations up to date, and microchipped! Please come and see me today! 










Emrys is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Emrys has been adopted!


----------

